# piston and uphill



## rajeshmarndi (Aug 24, 2009)

does the piston slows down while climbing uphill? and 
when does it consume more fuel, is it when the piston works fast?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I am not really understanding what you are asking.

But yes the piston(s) will slow down, when going uphill, unless press more on gas pedal. Yes when the piston(s) go faster the more fuel you will use.

BG


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Depends on things such as the transmission and the overall power of the engine.

When climbing a hill the car loses forward momentum due to wind resistance, friction on the hubs, and gravity. To maintain movement the engine needs to rev higher to overcome those effects. If you do not apply more fuel the engine slows down. Adding more fuel by pressing the gas pedal does consume more fuel but speeds up the engine to make the car move onward.


----------

